# FET postponed due to Covid-19



## PippityPoppity (Jun 13, 2015)

I thought I would set up a thread for anyone struggling (like me) with having their treatment cancelled due to Covid-19.

I'm with a private clinic in London and was due to have a FET with my April period... obviously not going to happen now for the foreseeable future.

I'm trying to put it into perspective and think of all the poor people who have lost their lives and count myself lucky as at least we've got embryos in the freezer but I'm really struggling. Even worse that I keep seeing memes and jokes about how there'll be a baby boom in 9 months time.

Is anyone else in the same boat and finding the uncertainty of it all really hard?


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi PippityPoppity, sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, mine was for the end of April in Spain and so is also cancelled. It's heartbreaking isn't it, all the prep and anxiety really takes it toll anyway. There's a couple of other threads on here from a few others going through it as well. The memes are tough to see knowing it's not going to be us in this "boom"

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=403859.0
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=403853.0


----------



## Olddognewtricks (Jan 28, 2017)

I was due to transfer at the beginning of April and had already started meds when the call came to cancel. I am also finding it difficult, alongside feeling guilty that there are much worse things that other people are going through.
I found the following article helpful in validating my feelings of loss and uncertainty for the future. Whilst it doesn't offer hope or answers (which people in our situation are looking for) it made it feel OK to be devastated. I hope it helps someone out there that is feeling like I am.

https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-27/coronavirus-means-some-couples-may-never-conceive/


----------



## PippityPoppity (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you Love_Lucy, I tried to look for existing threads before I posted but didn't see those - will check them out now.

I'm sorry to hear you are in a similar situation Olddognewtricks. Thank you for sharing that link, it's a reassuring feeling to know that it's not just me feeling like this.


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the link Olddognewtricks, it really does sum it up that our feelings are valid. We’re almost being made to feel irresponsible for wanting to get pregnant in this time yet at the same time people are joking about this baby boom with no concerns of those who will naturally fall pregnant


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

That link has interesting points - the cruel twist of all this and the fact that people conceiving naturally are not told they will be a drain on the NHS. I am finding it a  nightmare to be honest, DD treatment cancelled , my fear is that the clinics wont be open for a  very long time  - my reasoning is that the HFEA and other bodies will be hesitant to restart because they are liable where as they are not liable for the crisis and heart break caused to well they are not having treatment .  I am assuming that almost no body in the world will be having IVF at this time ( unless prior to chemotherapy or finishing cycles up till 15th April )  - is that right ?

I am single and trying to deal with this in almost isolation / social distancing , I mentioned it a few times but generally told it is not important / 'haven't  thought about adoption ' (as if that is a simple life choice to consider) and yep 'there will be a lot of babies in 9 months ' jokes are getting really tiring.  xx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I was due to have a FET on 24th March at my clinic in Czech Republic. Two weeks before my transfer the Czech Republic closed their borders effectively cancelling my treatment. I was already half way through my meds and totally ready. 

I really needed the hope of this FET after my last transfer ended in surgery for an ectopic in January   If the pregnancy hadn't been ectopic it would have been absolutely perfect...perfect birth month (August) perfect age gap with my son, and I would have been due within a week of my best friend (which of course makes things totally worse now as she's where I should have been with her pregnancy now  ). 

And now because of my age and the fact that this thing is likely to drag on way longer than anticipated, the chances are that we're going to run out of time and my son will never have a sibling...

Devastated doesn't even come close......and if I hear one more person make a glib comment about there being a baby boom in 9 months time I might just lose it completely....

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## PippityPoppity (Jun 13, 2015)

Jippy - sorry to hear of all you've gone through with your recent ectopic and that is devastating that your best friend will be hitting all the milestones etc you should have been. I had something similar with my second miscarriage - a work colleague had the exact same due date and so even though I was obviously so happy for her and her husband it was unbelievably **** thinking that should have been me. Hopefully your friend is understanding. Hope you are looking after yourself x

Snowdropwood - I'm so sorry you are in this horrible situation too. I have no idea when clinics will reopen, probably earlier for private clinics than NHS but that's still going to be a while off. As my treatment wasn't due to begin until CD1 of my April period, I haven't even been in touch with my clinic but I wonder if I do call them if they'll give me any more info? I'm sorry you are having to deal with this in the midst of social distancing - I'm finding it hard not doing the things I would usually do to cheer myself up (eg go shopping or go for a coffee or a nice meal etc). Keep posting if it's helpful, you're not alone! 

Love_Lucy - totally agree with your comment. Why are we being punished when no government has actually told people trying naturally to stop?! It's so unfair.

I'm going to try and enjoy the day today, do a bit of gardening and read my book in the sunshine, and try not to think about IVF at all - easier said than done though isn't it.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

I got a reply from Fertility Network UK who say they suggest the cancellations will be for 6 months .  I guess I wonder if 6 months will actually be a year .  

Does anyone have any more info ? 

Like every one else I am devastated, loosing hope of ever being a Mum. x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@snowdropwood - try to stay positive and take care of yourself. I think nobody knows exactly how the situation will be developing, and for sure positive mood will be more correlated with successful treatments. Sending good vibes and positive energy.


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies, Sorry that you are all going through this.  I also had my FET cancelled halfway through when the Czech borders closed.  I had a previous FET which failed.  God knows when we will be okay to go, I guess we my just all stick together and support one another xx


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m struggling today. Period has come which would have meant it was cycle day 1 for my end of April FET. I’ve been counting down and waiting for this day for a while. How is everyone else doing? Staying safe I hope xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

We were going to transfer one or two of our last 2 embryos in May - it's been 18 months since our last cycle (medical stuff happening) so a longer delay isn't the end of the world, but it does feel rubbish. As does not knowing when we might get going again - our clinic has said to watch their website and they'll say when they're re-opening.

Sorry to hear other people are struggling too. Ouch, Lucy, that's hard. These dates-that-aren't (would have been due dates, dates things should have happened etc) are painful, aren't they. Hope you've been able to do something nice today. Our turn will come... xx

PS Just in case anyone's worrying about stress levels being too high - the biggest study on stress and IVF came up with the (surprising) conclusion that stress doesn't affect your chances of success. My counsellor told me this and it was - ironically - incredibly good for my stress levels to know that it didn't matter! The article's in the BMJ, and is here if anyone wants to read it: https://www.bmj.com/content/342/bmj.d223


----------



## Love_Lucy (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the support Pognut, lots of rubbish food and wine helped!

Which clinic are you with? I think the toughest thing is just not knowing when we’ll.be out of this and able to start treatments again. 

That’s interesting research you’ve shared and yes funny how that actually eases the stress. I always stress about being too stressed!!


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies


My FET should have been 9th April in Bratislava, and obviously cancelled, I was 3 days from starting the estrogen 


The have said that July may be a chance, but playing it by ear at the moment.


Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

millie13 - Bratislava is in Slovakia, and today the Czech Rep has opened its borders, it's a good sign for you x


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi All, I hope you are keeping well. 
I was due to have my second FET in Cyprus on the 1st April. I had my first failed FET in January. I had just started to take meds before everything was stopped. I took the lupron injection on the 7th March, but then stopped all meds. I had a period starting 10/11th March. I asked my coordinator whether I would still ovulate in March after having the injection, she seemed to think I would but it would obviously be later than expected. I'm not sure if I did ovulate or not (probably not), apart from a little bit of light spotting of dark blood I've not bled since finishing my period in March but I have had light cramps on and off. Did anyone else have the lupron/lucrin injection then not go for treatment? I want to know how long it will be before I ovulate again, I can't find anything online for only taking the injection once.


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi 
I was on the same schedule as you and was cancelled too. 

I didn’t ovulate after my shot or it seems I didn’t anyway. I was tracking. And I also missed a period. 

The info about later ovulation is useful. 

It happened once before on a cancelled cycle and I ovulated and had a cycle after the skipped cancelled cycle where I didn’t ovulate. if that makes sense. So that full cycle was 58 days long. 

Hope you get to go back for FET soon.


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi ZC

My next period should be next week, that would make me around 58 days too so I'll see if that appears. 

I convince myself all the time that I might be pregnant when I know there is very little chance. The spotting made me think I could be this month but I don't think I even ovulated 😔. We thought we might as well carry on trying naturally until we are able to travel back to the hospital.

I hope we are all able to have our transfers soon, it feels like there is always something pushing a possible pregnancy even further out of reach.


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought the same and has to test as we were ‘trying’ 
Negative though 

Clinic in Spain are aiming for June /July time so I’m thinking Aug / Sept

We need to get back


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Everybody,
If I’d known about this thread I’d have been on here sooner - so sorry for the late joining.
I share a lot of the feelings/feelings/worries I think have already been shared.
I had a successful fresh IVF cycle, which produced by little boy in 2016. Everyday I count my blessings & I know how lucky I am. We got one embryo & he was a strong little bugger 💙
I then had a failed IVF fresh cycle in Nov-Dec (blood test & neg result on 23rd Dec) 💔
We had one frozen embryo & started treatment in March with FET booked for April 6th.
Our clinic (NHS but I’m a private patient), suspended all fertility services a few weeks before the lockdown & I got a call to tell me to stop meds with immediate effect 💔
I’ll be honest, I’ve convinced myself it will be 12 months at least before we can go again. We only have one embryo & I don’t have a lot of hope that it will survive the big defrost.
I’ll be 42 in July and so the chances of me having another successful fresh cycle after that, are very small.
My recent period was 11 days late (I’m usually like clockwork)....can only think it’s the emotions & the stress of it all.
So....to hear today that fertility services are being resumed.....I feel stunned if I’m honest.
How do you all feel about it?
I’m not sure if I’m confident enough to go back into the hospital with the current situation for what pragmatically, would be an unnecessary procedure (timing wise).....
On the other hand, I’m desperate to know if our little frostie makes it......
I have not been good with my diet or rose consumption or exercise during lockdown so far.....

Sorry for the mammoth post, what are you all feeling about getting back on the horse?

Sending lots & lots of love xxx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

So looks like no flights from here (Ireland) until August at least. We have just had announcements on the roadmap to reopening the country. 
So that’s harsh but nothing can be done about that.


----------



## Harry2604 (Mar 11, 2017)

My clinic in Prague has just told me they are operating again, so i could go next cycle, which is due May 20th. It says there are flights available so trying to decide whether to book my scan and bloods for next week. Is anyone else starting treatment again, Im just not sure what to do, Im so desperate to get out there for my frosties


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh Harry 2604!
How are you feeling about that?

I guess a mix of emotions, it’s so hard to know what to do for the best isn’t it?
I really sympathise for you, having the added consideration of travel in the mix 🤯

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh wow Harry2604 that sounds quite promising. Where will you be flying from?


----------

